# Opinions on Flexiride surface



## muffinino (18 January 2011)

Cross posted between forums

Has anybody used an arena with a Flexiride surface? A friend is trying to re-surface hers and is interested in it, but cant find anywhere other than Birmingham to test it (were in South Wales). Any opinion on the surface as a whole or does anybody know anywhere near to Cardiff where she could ride on it (any competition centres etc).

Thanks in advance (logging off soon so I may not reply until morning)


----------



## loopylucifer (20 January 2011)

we have one school with it and work and love it. Can't really fault it. Only really niggles with it would be it is horrid to harrow (luckly this even with very heavy use is not very often) and that it took a long time to settle. But rides really well and horses go very well on it. Would say come see but we are 4hrs from you


----------



## muffinino (23 January 2011)

Thank you for the reply and the offer. I haven't had access to the net since Wednesday so this is the first chance I've had to reply. I'll pass the info on


----------



## rowy (23 January 2011)

we're really impressed with how it sounds and must be good if at solihull riding club. I think my dad's going to have a look at it 2moro and if he confirms its good then we are having it on our new menage. 
Have heard that it rides quite deep though so better to have quite a firm sand layer underneath it.


----------



## sop366 (4 February 2011)

Hi
I put in a new school 6 months ago with flexiride after much research, so far not impressed. Bought the flexiride and the sand from Equestrian Direct- their installation instructions are to lay the sand ontop of the flexiride and the sand will work its way down to bed in the surface....after 6 months and much harrowing I still have a predominantly sand surface which freezes at the mildest frost. also its not, in its current state,low maintenance free...I'm harrowing at every opportunity to try and get a better surface. I went to visit their premises to see the surface and liked it. Inreality what I have currently is still not performing as it should or as I had hoped. Hope this helps - dont want to put a downer on the surface just be aware.


----------



## tinkerbell88 (4 February 2011)

The livery yard next door has it and put it down without any drainage or any surface underneath and it is fab. I've ridden horses over there on it and it never freezes, is really low maintenance and stands up to 40 horses a day really well. You really wouldn't know so many horses use it daily.

A frieind of mine put it ontop of her sand surface which used to get too deep in the summer and they are also really pleased with it. They had it put down in July and it took a while to settle as it was so dry over here, it would have settled faster if we'd had a good downpour for a few days. Once settled though they have had no complaints about it at all. It rides really well.

However, my local RDA centre had it put down ontop of their sand surface that also got too deep and they had it sent back after 6months as they couldn't get on with it. They complained that it smelt horrible in the sun, they kept getting shocks from it and found it too deep. 

Having ridden on all of these arenas with the flexiride the only difference I can see that would make such a difference was that the RDA centre surface had very little use and they only walked the horses in the arena. There were only 2 of us who properly schooled horses in there. I think it is a surface that is better with heavy use, from my experiences anyway. 

I am very impressed though, and when money permits I will be having flexiride on top of my sand arena.


----------



## rowy (4 February 2011)

I have heard that it rides very deep so I will be having firmer sand underneath and then only 1.5inch covering on top.


----------



## Pinky1984 (6 April 2018)

Hi.. i know this is an old thread but I saw your comments regarding your neighbour putting flexiride down without any sand or surface.. and wondered if you meant that they laid the flexiride directly on to grass?... and if so, Id be really interested to find out if this is still proving to be effective.. or any issues? Many thanks!


----------

